# Green Goodies at Pasar Borong Selayang, Malaysia (A Wholesome Market)



## mylo (Jan 10, 2009)

I went to Pasar Borong Selayang/Selayang Wholesale Market to get some photos of veggies and fruits. The traders there are friendly and approachable. Most of them are Myanmans and Bangladeshis and some Chinese. 

Here are some photos from my collection:

Picture 1 - Juicy tomatoes in basket








Picture 2 - Baby Bitter Gourd







Picture 3 - White Radish






*Feel free to check out my photo blog for more pictures of this collection:*
A Malaysian Photo Blog & Travelogue by myloismylife
Cheers!
mylo


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 13, 2009)

They get better the further down one looks. The tomatoes look out of focus. The gourds look better focused, only do some have some blown highlights, but only a few. And their colour is, of course, precious. It is GREEN, after all! 
And the photo of the redishes is best. Nicely composed! All diagonal lines, in both directions: that one's well done!


----------



## mylo (Jan 17, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> They get better the further down one looks. The tomatoes look out of focus. The gourds look better focused, only do some have some blown highlights, but only a few. And their colour is, of course, precious. It is GREEN, after all!
> And the photo of the redishes is best. Nicely composed! All diagonal lines, in both directions: that one's well done!


 
Thanks for the the comments!! Really appreciate that! 

Two more photos:

Picture 4 - Onion Leaves






Picture 5 - Green Tuber






Cheers!
mylo


----------



## daniel4united (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Shots there! Some great textures and colours! Keep it up!


----------

